

Ask HN:How do you get your daily news? - criddar

Do you use RSS, Twitter, Hacker News, Reddit, other, or some combo? If more than one place, what would a site look like that could consolidate them? Or would that even be worth trying?
======
russjhammond
1) Approx. 100 RSS feeds read on _Reeder_ on iphone or ipad through out the
day 2) Read Financial Times at lunch everyday 3) Check out Digg & Reddit when
on the toilet (really great place to read news quickly, all joking aside) 4)
Scan Twitter at night to see what I missed

~~~
criddar
I an avid user of Reeder on the iPhone too. I use FeedDemon on the desktop.
But honestly, when it comes to the deuce, I'm in and out - no time to read.
Never really thought of the BR as a great place to chill, lol.

~~~
russjhammond
It has only been in recent that I started doing so as well.

I have even thought about changing the tag line on my Iphone when I send am
email that says: "Sent from my Iphone" to "Sent from the john"

------
japaget
I use RSS with Google reader, in addition to HN consumed from
<http://hckrnews.com>. Most of my general news stories come from
<http://slatest.slate.com>.

~~~
criddar
I like the Top 10 by Day view on that hckrnews site.

------
angelicah
To find out the latest news I go straight to Twitter, otherwise it's HN and
Slashdot

------
triviatise
google reader. I read about 75 sites that way (including various craigslist
searches to buy things)

